# Oak framed barn / workshop - DIY build!



## scgwhite (8 Jul 2015)

Morning all!

I've been lurking on this forum for a few months and have learned a lot in this time - I thought some members would be interested in a building I've put up in our garden. It was originally intended to be a multi-purpose building - we would leave it open plan in order that we could host our planned wedding reception in it, and then convert it into a garden room / office, a workshop and a double garage, with a covered storage area for car stuff and an external log store. This was the inevitable Sketchup model that I used to mark all the beams.



Screen Shot 2015-06-13 at 23.33.23 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



We decided to use a green oak frame as it is such a beautiful material - and very much in keeping with the quiet corner of rural north Hampshire that we occupy.

This was the timber single garage and lean-to horror that we inherited when we bought the house. I actually rebuilt this garage elsewhere in the garden as a big shed. There was also an oil tank behind this shed that needed to be moved, and about 20 scrappy trees that needed to be felled.



DSC_7284 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Owing to a poor clay soil and the trees, our site was identified as being prone to heave. This necessitated a beam and block suspended slab in order to satisfy building regs. This was the only professional service I employed on the build.



GOPR0969 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



The concrete was poured - I specified a power float finish, but the groundworker used a self-levelling product that didn't work quite as well as either of us had hoped. Still, the finish is pretty good and we got a 10% discount on the overall bill from the groundworker - so a satisfactory outcome. The slab closest to the camera has insulation under the slab as it will be habitable space.



DSCF4507 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



As soon as the slab was finished I had an initial order of oak delivered. This was enough to build all 28 curved braces, the log store and the sole plates that would sit on the brick dwarf walls.



DSCF4661 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Sole plates were rattled out quite quickly - DPM under them in addition to damp proofing in the slab, and a lime mortar under the sole plates to account for any movement as the oak dries.



DSCF4663 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



A brace production line was launched in my temporary workshop. These are all asymmetric - slightly taller than they are wide, which in hindsight was an overcomplication!



Braces by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Second oak delivery arrived in February, and the weather was remarkably fair so I cracked on. All work was outside from this point owing to the weight of the oak.



IMG_0383 (1) by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Things soon started to come together - I test fitted and drilled holes for the draw pegs with everything upside down, as I had no facility to lift the wall plates into place at this stage.



IMG_0462 (1) by Scgwhite, on Flickr



All the 'long' beams were joined with scarf joints and double draw pegged - there are four beams that make up the length of the building.



IMG_0436 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



I joined the wall plates to the wall tie beams with a shouldered dovetail joint that worked pretty well - it also had to accommodate a 10mm size variance between beams. This was my test piece to check the jig I made.



IMG_1969 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



As I finished with uprights, they were manhandled into their mortices in the sole plates. I didn't drill and peg at this stage in case i had to accommodate and mistakes in the wall plates - they were held upright with lengths of batten. Building this 'forest' of uprights also cleared the site and created some useful space for the forklift.



Uprights by Scgwhite, on Flickr



When I'd finished with uprights, I hired a forklift to ease the wall plates and tie beams into place. What a great machine! 



Forklift by Scgwhite, on Flickr



This was a great moment, when the shape of the building could really be felt.



IMG_0508 - Version 2 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



After the main frame was build, I moved onto the roof. I chose a supported ridge beam design so that I could incorporate some more curved braces into the vaulted ceiling in the garden office and workshop.



IMG_0575 by Scgwhite, on Flickr




Two vellux windows and a chimney flashing were installed in the roof before I started on the cedar shingles - I had 108 m2 of shingles to lay, and I estimate I used about 5,500. All were stapled in place using a pneumatic staple gun and stainless wide crown staples. Despite the cherry picker it took a full seven days to finish the roof - and was the most miserable stage of the build.



DSCF4765 by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Roof done, and the groundworkers came back to dig and lay hardcore for a terrace and path to the barn, while I started with the oak cladding.



Groundworks by Scgwhite, on Flickr



And that was pretty much it! The glass arrived and was installed to create a glass corner in the garden office, and the barn was decorated for our wedding.



Windows by Scgwhite, on Flickr




I deliberately omitted any insulation or breather membrane so that the beauty of the materials could be seen from inside the barn - they will be added in due course. A bit more work but definitely worth it...




Barn wedding by Scgwhite, on Flickr




Hopefully someone can take some inspiration and enjoyment from these pics, as I have done from other member's threads.

Simon


----------



## rdesign (8 Jul 2015)

Thats a mammoth shed build! well done. What experience did you have before undertaking the build it looks like you did a perfect job. some achievement for a one man build.

I'm very impressed will be good to see it converted into your workshop.

Richard


----------



## scgwhite (8 Jul 2015)

Thanks Richard.

No previous experience, save for a week's course in Shropshire.

It's not a dark art - mostly right angles, but even this doesn't matter as these structures move and settle as they dry out.

The biggest headache is workflow - trying to move each beam as little as possible, to save the back as well as the time schedule.


----------



## Stompey (8 Jul 2015)

Wow, that looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## DTR (8 Jul 2015)

Incredible, well done!


----------



## MickCheese (8 Jul 2015)

I love that. Good work.

Mick


----------



## scotty38 (8 Jul 2015)

Not much to say other than "bloody lovely"


----------



## nathandavies (8 Jul 2015)

Good job Sir. Very nice building. 

I'd be interested in updates if/when any movement arises. Are you expecting much?

Nathan


----------



## John Brown (8 Jul 2015)

Show-off!


----------



## Flynnwood (8 Jul 2015)

Very, VERY, nice !

You should be proud of that creation.

And it defo is inspiring ... thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## fraxinus (8 Jul 2015)

That looks incredible! 
Kudos for managing it by yourself. I'd love to do a project like that.


----------



## Mcluma (8 Jul 2015)

Very nice


----------



## DennisCA (8 Jul 2015)

I really really like this. I'll be building a shed sometime next year if all goes well, perhaps I'll make a miniature version of this.


----------



## HexusOdy (9 Jul 2015)

I'm not at all incredibly jealous


----------



## Paul200 (10 Jul 2015)

Just started my ambitious-for-me garden room project and already I've lost interest! That is very, very nice Simon. Not at all envious!


----------



## pcb1962 (10 Jul 2015)

Fabulous building, thanks for showing it to us


----------



## Wizard9999 (10 Jul 2015)

Superb job!

Now, when are you opening for public viewing, as I am in north Hampshire we can't be far apart :wink: .

Terry.


----------



## mseries (11 Jul 2015)

that is excellent, I would be very proud of myself had I made that structure


----------



## RossJarvis (11 Jul 2015)

Thanks for the inspiring and professional looking job. I bet you have muscles on muscles by now!


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Jul 2015)

An excellent job.
I hope you enter it for Shed of the Year next year, it's streets ahead of most of the piles shown on C4 last night.


----------



## George Johnson (19 Aug 2015)

Hi,
That is amazing, am just about to start building an extension on my house, sadly it won't be oak framed, but one day...!
George


----------



## Tonytygwyn (23 Aug 2015)

Thats amazing :shock: Im just in the middle of my barn conversion might try my own timber framing when the plans are approved.


----------



## John15 (23 Aug 2015)

As others have said, truly fantastic. Congratulations.

John


----------



## Fatboy (25 Aug 2015)

I'd always fancied going on one of those green oak building courses but wondered just how much they could show you in a week; if this is the result then I'm sold!. Fantastic build


----------



## AJB Temple (22 Oct 2015)

Excellent thread. Very useful as I have a similar thing in mind myself.


----------



## griggs (22 Oct 2015)

Very nice building.

What brand of chain morticer is that?


----------



## scgwhite (21 Mar 2016)

Sorry for the delay in replying - it is a Ryobi morticer. Sadly out of production now but still available second hand...


----------



## scgwhite (27 Mar 2016)

Probably time for an update...

The wedding was a huge success;



Barn Wedding by Scgwhite, on Flickr



Wedding barn inside by Scgwhite, on Flickr


With all that done, I ordered a load of timber and insulation for the internal stud walls and ceiling. 100mm between the rafters, 90mm in external walls and 50mm in internal walls.



Barn insulation by Scgwhite, on Flickr


External lighting was done - galvanised downlights are on a PIR and the little LEDs in the soffits are part of a deck lighting kit from Screwfix on a timer, to come on in the evenings and mornings.



Barn lights by Scgwhite, on Flickr


Doors to Garden Room and Workshop were fitted - the workshop has a large double door which opens outwards to prevent any space compromises inside.



Garden Room Door by Scgwhite, on Flickr


I boarded out half of the space above the garage for storage as we don't have a usable loft in our house. That necessitated a quick staircase - the first time I've made one. It was a pretty enjoyable project, and the first product to leave the workshop.



Stairs by Scgwhite, on Flickr


I don't seem to have taken any pics of the plasterboarding - I bought a winch lift which was invaluable. I used taper edge plasterboard and taped and skimmed the joints - the finish is perfectly acceptable. Here is Mrs White up the scaffold tower painting in the workshop, while six months pregnant! Loads of sockets as you can see...



Barn painting by Scgwhite, on Flickr


Lastly, the flooring. I finally settled on Laminate, which was on offer at B&Q for under £9 per square metre. I was worried about reports of it being slippery with sawdust on top - this stuff we have is textured to mimic a grain, and seems pretty good.



Workshop floor by Scgwhite, on Flickr


I'm hoping to pick up a woodburner this week - just a tiny one to keep the chill off when it's chilly.


----------



## biskit (27 Mar 2016)

WoW =D> fantastic job, that week you did !! the teacher gets a gold star from me. ccasion5: shame some of the photo's aren't showing up. Don't be so long for the next progress report.


----------



## scgwhite (27 Mar 2016)

biskit":1iab3wne said:


> WoW =D> fantastic job, that week you did !! the teacher gets a gold star from me. ccasion5: shame some of the photo's aren't showing up. Don't be so long for the next progress report.



Thanks for pointing out the dead links, Biskit. Fixed them now...


----------



## Woodmonkey (27 Mar 2016)

Looks amazing, almost too good for a workshop!


----------



## scgwhite (27 Mar 2016)

Woodmonkey":2lsivu9x said:


> Looks amazing, almost too good for a workshop!



You are right - it is a bit too good for a workshop. We have half an eye on the next owner wanting something suitable for a gym / office / annex. I rather regret having so many sockets in that respect - but they are easier to cover over than retrofit!


----------



## Flynnwood (28 Mar 2016)

@ "No previous experience, save for a week's course in Shropshire."

Could you expand on that course you took please? 

That job you did is incredible. I am in awe of how long that building will be around. =D>


----------



## fred55 (29 Mar 2016)

Fantastic piece of work and thanks for sharing how it developed.


----------

